# Lübeck von der Mahler Meister and the 2011 Dutch KNPV National Championship.



## Bill Cusson (Apr 19, 2011)

Any WDF members going to the 2011 Dutch KNPV Championship in Eindhoven, Netherlands? I would like to join up and share a nice cold Heineken.
I will be picking up Lübeck von der Mahler Meister as a foundation Stud for my breeding program.
This is one of the most exciting trips for me. I’m very grateful to my partner Jan Rekers whom entrusted me with his most priced possession GSD: LUBECK VON DER MAHLER-MEISTER KNPV PH 1 432 MET LOF 
He is a son of the World famous Inox Vom Haus Ming KNPV PH 1 Met Lof, PH 2 Met Lof, Obj Met Lof.

Upon my return to Canada, Lübeck will be available for studding –to approved females.
He is tremendously fast; very athletic German shepherd with Belgian Malinois like drives and attacks. He was crowned the best attacker in the PH 1 competition for all GSD's. His attacks on the suit are very violent, much more like a Malinois than a German shepherd. His grips are full and punishing and he has very high fight drive, but at the same time, has the nerves and stable temperament to do virtually any job. His hunt and retrieve drive is amazing. Social dog yet very serious in the work. Beautiful medium sized dog that has offspring who are excelling in the KNPV program in Holland now.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCnJc0OCWcM&feature=channel
He placed 3rd in the Provincial Championships
He placed 1st in the young dog competition
He won the best attacker contest for the PH 1 competition for GSDs
He is HD and ED "A" normal
He has a ZW rating of 72
Dear WDF members, I hope to meet some of you at the 2011 Dutch KNPV Championships!!!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bill Cusson said:


> Any WDF members going to the 2011 Dutch KNPV Championship in Eindhoven, Netherlands? I would like to join up and share a nice cold Heineken.
> I will be picking up Lübeck von der Mahler Meister as a foundation Stud for my breeding program.
> This is one of the most exciting trips for me. I’m very grateful to my partner Jan Rekers whom entrusted me with his most priced possession GSD: LUBECK VON DER MAHLER-MEISTER KNPV PH 1 432 MET LOF
> He is a son of the World famous Inox Vom Haus Ming KNPV PH 1 Met Lof, PH 2 Met Lof, Obj Met Lof.
> ...


super cool...there are a few threads on Lubeck here...he was in the US for a while if I remember correctly..


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Bill Cusson said:


> Any WDF members going to the 2011 Dutch KNPV Championship in Eindhoven, Netherlands? I would like to join up and share a nice cold Heineken.
> I will be picking up Lübeck von der Mahler Meister as a foundation Stud for my breeding program.
> This is one of the most exciting trips for me. I’m very grateful to my partner Jan Rekers whom entrusted me with his most priced possession GSD: LUBECK VON DER MAHLER-MEISTER KNPV PH 1 432 MET LOF
> He is a son of the World famous Inox Vom Haus Ming KNPV PH 1 Met Lof, PH 2 Met Lof, Obj Met Lof.
> ...



Will be there all 3 days so I will take you up on the Heineken


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

The championships are the first week in september right? I didn't plan on going but if you share more than one beer maybe I can make it


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

this year its 2 days.....september 2nd and september 3rd 2011


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Lübeck`s presence in Canada will enhance our gene pool for the GSD. 
Certainly good news to working dog breeders both North and South of the USA/Canada border.
Am curious as to what area of Canada Lübeck is coming to as a few weeks ago I heard he was coming to our area.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats on Lubeck, it will be nice to know that such a good GSD will be on this side of the pool, maybe you can start turning things around for the breed over here.


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll be there both days too. Several people I know and train with are participating for the Search dog championship, and in the other championships there are also participants we know. My husband's son will get the dog of one of the PH1 participants to work with after the championships.

Even if they weren't participating, I'd be there. It's fun (although I preferred the previous location in Den Bosch)

Congratulations on Lubeck!!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Huge Congrats on Lubeck, Bill. Super dog!


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

I love watching Lubeck work...Congrats!


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Very, VERY nice dog. Met him and handler in Holland on the training field. I also have some "sucky" video of the training (the sun had gone down and the camera didn't want to work right). Got some decent bite pix tho". Very impressive animal.


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Bill:

That's a very nice dog, I know a few litters he sired in Holland w/a female I'm importing in. Very nice dog and like Harry Keely said a dog that could definitely benefit the breed on this side of the pond...


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

I bred my female to Lubeck the pups are just over a year coming along nicely. Jan brought Lubeck to Mike Suttle for breeding, I recently asked Mike about him & to quote Mike, "I'm a Mal guy but nice litter, not a shitter in the litter". Great hunt drive, very tractable. Someone will bring up the show dog in the background, but for my money if they hit like Lubeck throw in a show dog every time. I had my bitch in Belgium with the Moonens "van Haus Moons" they took her to Jan who I have not met but a gentleman in every aspect. Mike has collected sperm from him in VA but I don't know the terms.


----------



## Bill Cusson (Apr 19, 2011)

Good evening Joby and thank's for making time to write to me. Your correct, Lübeck was in at the Logan Haus Kennels last year, owned by Mr. Mike Suttle.


----------



## Bill Cusson (Apr 19, 2011)

Good evening Zakia. Thank's for your kind words about Lübeck.

Bill


----------



## Bill Cusson (Apr 19, 2011)

Good evening Jeff. Thank you for your kind words and support for Lübeck. He will be a great asset for the GSD's in North America.


----------



## Bill Cusson (Apr 19, 2011)

Good evening Steve. Thank's for your kind words and support about Lübeck. We will be back in Canada in mid September right after the Dutch National KNPV Championship. Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions or require additional information.

Sincerely,


----------



## Bill Cusson (Apr 19, 2011)

Gerald Guay said:


> Lübeck`s presence in Canada will enhance our gene pool for the GSD.
> Certainly good news to working dog breeders both North and South of the USA/Canada border.
> Am curious as to what area of Canada Lübeck is coming to as a few weeks ago I heard he was coming to our area.


Re: Lübeck von der Mahler Meister and the 2011 Dutch KNPV National Championship.

Good evening Gerald and thank you for your kind words and support for Lübeck. To answer your question, we are located North of Montreal near St-Sauveur (Mille Iles). Should you have any questions or require additional information don't hesitate to contact me.

Sincerely,

Bill


----------



## Bill Cusson (Apr 19, 2011)

Good evening Harry. Thank you for your kind words and support of Lübeck. We will be back in mid September from the Dutch National KNPV Championship. I'm located north of Montreal, Province of Quebec, Canada.

Sincerely,


----------



## Bill Cusson (Apr 19, 2011)

Good evening from Canada Ellen! I'm looking forward to meet you and your family at the Dutch National Championship. I want to thank you for taking the time to write in support of Lübeck.

Sincerely,


----------



## Bill Cusson (Apr 19, 2011)

Good evening from Montreal, Canada Dave! Thank's for your kind words in support of Lübeck. He is indeed a Super Dog! His breeder, and my dear friend Jan Rekers, has done an outstanding job with him. I'm very proud and honored to welcome him to North America.

Sincerely,


----------



## Bill Cusson (Apr 19, 2011)

Good evening Brian. Thank you for your kind words and support of Lübeck. We will be back in mid September from the Dutch National KNPV Championship. I'm located north of Montreal, Province of Quebec, Canada.

Sincerely,


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

So Bill we are soon to be neighbours. The farm Lübeck will be living at is about 1 km from my place. If ever I can be of help feel free to look me up. I`m into French Ring (GSD) as is a yet closer neighbour to you JB and his dog Capo (mali) who is the present French Ring 3 Canadian Champion. 

Cheers,

GG


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Lubeck is a super nice working dog, not only for a GSD, but for a KNPV dog of any breed. He is faster down the field than most Malinois and has very similar drives and work ethic. He is also a super social and very stable working dog. I tested him here at my place with Jan in a few situations that he had never been tested in and after one or two sessions to learn the new game, he worked as well as most dogs that are trained in that way for a year.
Im glad he is coming to North America.


----------



## Chip Johnson (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi
i will thear to watch my good friend Henk and r dog Mac the frist dog ever to get 440 2 times. then he will b comeimg to Ca in oct after some breedings
hope to c you
Thanks Chip Johnson
PS Super GSD!!!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

we´ll be there to say hi to Bill, watch Mac (father of the litter we've on the ground) Graegus (own bred dog) and Carmen who'll compete in Object.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

And as of 10.22 AM this morning I wont be there :roll:

New surgery on wednesday the 31st #-oso much for the whole "it will take 4 weeks to plan you into scedule story" or atleast thats what they told me last friday :lol: 4 weeks waiting...yeah RIGHT! 4 days is more like it...ahwell anyways....im not going to be able to make it so hope yall have lots of fun, nice weather and have a good time watching all the dogs


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> And as of 10.22 AM this morning I wont be there :roll:
> 
> New surgery on wednesday the 31st #-oso much for the whole "it will take 4 weeks to plan you into scedule story" or atleast thats what they told me last friday :lol: 4 weeks waiting...yeah RIGHT! 4 days is more like it...ahwell anyways....im not going to be able to make it so hope yall have lots of fun, nice weather and have a good time watching all the dogs


Balen! Again with your shoulder? They better can attach a titanium shoulder or something...


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

If you're going to drink beer drink the best Duvel, uhmmm! By the way I have Lubeck pups in CA & that isn't Canada  and one in CO they are coming along fine. I must say Lubeck threw himself very strongly in the gene pool. Good luck a very nice male worthy of breeding.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Is there a link or place you can go to view the competitors for the championships?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Balen! Again with your shoulder? They better can attach a titanium shoulder or something...



yep shoulder again...maartenskliniek in nijmegen! knew it was coming :lol: its all prework for the shoulderreplacement ... ahwell better luck next time right


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Bill Cusson said:


> He is tremendously fast; very athletic German shepherd with Belgian Malinois like drives and attacks. He was crowned the best attacker in the PH 1 competition for all GSD's. His attacks on the suit are very violent, much more like a Malinois than a German shepherd.


Is it a good thing that a GSD has Malinois traits? Why not get a Malinois?

Congratulation on the new dog. I hope he is all that you wished for.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> we´ll be there to say hi to Bill, watch Mac (father of the litter we've on the ground) Graegus (own bred dog) and Carmen who'll compete in Object.


And good luck to Carmen and Baudi.
Did You have a good time this past weekend? Wish I could have made it out there.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> And good luck to Carmen and Baudi.
> Did You have a good time this past weekend? Wish I could have made it out there.


Yes, the wedding was great!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Jody Butler said:


> Is there a link or place you can go to view the competitors for the championships?


http://www.knpv.nl/landelijk/newsit...oenschappen-van-nederland-2011-aangepast.html


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

WHOOOT ! was able to pospone surgery to september 14th so ill be going to Eindhoven after all !

see yall over there :lol:


----------



## Giena Zeches (Aug 1, 2011)

Very exciting! Do post new pictures once you get him and good luck on your trip!


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Very excited that Lubeck is coming to North America!! :grin:

Bill, will you be making him available for outside breedings?


----------



## Jeff Wright (Mar 10, 2011)

Where in Canada will he be located?


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey Jeff,
You will find the answer to your question on page 2 of this thread.
Quote from Bill Cusson:
"Good evening Gerald and thank you for your kind words and support for Lübeck. To answer your question, we are located North of Montreal near St-Sauveur (Mille Iles). Should you have any questions or require additional information don't hesitate to contact me."


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Bill has Lubeck bred yet since being back, know its only been a short time, but curious to see what females are or have been put up against him and are planned if any, just curious.


----------

